# Such a drag getting old



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

-Sixty is the worst age to be," said the 60-year-old man. "You always feel like you have to pee, and most of the time you stand there and nothing comes out."

"Ah, that's nothin," said the 70-year-old. "When you're seventy, you don't have bowel movement any more. You take laxatives, eat bran, sit on the toilet all day and nothin' comes out!"

"Actually," said the 80-year -old, "Eighty is the worst age of all."

"Do you have trouble peeing, too?" asked the 60-year old.

"No, I pee every morning at 6:00. I pee like a racehorse on a flat rock -- no problem at all."

"So, do you have a problem with your bowel movement?"

"No, I have one every morning at 6:30."

Exasperated, the 60-year-old said, "You pee every morning at 6:00 and crap every morning at 6:30. So what's so bad about being 80?"

"I don't wake up until 7:00."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Waking up thats a bonus :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, so who's been spreading rumours about me. :roll:

Graham


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

